# I'm just here to say...



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

... that I apologize for acting like a total square. I'm new and need to wait til I am invited into this circle. So all the ill words that were posted on my side, I toss aside. I won't fuck up anymore. I hope y'all can forgive me, now or later. This is sincere. Sorry.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

Dude....come on....


----------



## Dromond (Oct 13, 2010)

Trust me, this you've gotten off lightly so far. When a newbie makes a big splash, he (or she) gets hazed as part of their initiation. It happens at every Internet forum I've ever been a member of, and this one is definitely no exception. Keep a thick skin, and a sense of humor, and you'll be one of the cool kids before you know it.

Unless you act like an unreconstructed asshole, and then you deserve what you get. So far I haven't seen that, so relax a little.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 13, 2010)

Signed, Sealed, Delivered, Forgiven.


Loose, footloose. Kick off your Sunday shoes
Please, Louise. Pull me offa my knees
Jack, get back, C'mon before we crack
Lose your blues. Everybody cut footloose


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

You Have 113 Posts In One Day


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Dude....come on....



I am being serious sir. I had a feeling you would come about. If this is non-sense to you than so be it. I am not going to make a stink out of it. I am just trying to be polite


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Trust me, this you've gotten off lightly so far. When a newbie makes a big splash, he (or she) gets hazed as part of their initiation. It happens at every Internet forum I've ever been a member of, and this one is definitely no exception. Keep a thick skin, and a sense of humor, and you'll be one of the cool kids before you know it.
> 
> Unless you act like an unreconstructed asshole, and then you deserve what you get. So far I haven't seen that, so relax a little.



Yeah, so I've been told. I'll recognize my place for now


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Signed, Sealed, Delivered, Forgiven.
> 
> 
> Loose, footloose. Kick off your Sunday shoes
> ...



Woot. That movie scares me by the by


----------



## Dromond (Oct 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> You Have 113 Posts In One Day



You've got to give him points for enthusiasm. That kind of dedication is rare in youngsters these days.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> You Have 113 Posts In One Day



It's due to the excitement factor. Like when you find that one gadget that you find yourself unable to put down. After a while it because just another space taker. I'll get over the posting lust soon


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

Dromond said:


> You've got to give him points for enthusiasm. That kind of dedication is rare in youngsters these days.



Hey cool, you live a hop skip and a jump away from me! Yay for local people.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 13, 2010)

Evidently one of my posts was deleted saying essentially the same as Dromond, but that's okay cos he said it well.

Perchance, you're not into humiliation are you, Manbeef? <not that there's anything wrong with that....>


----------



## Dromond (Oct 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Hey cool, you live a hop skip and a jump away from me! Yay for local people.



Well shit, son. If you love the clatter of dice, I may just have to make a trip over there.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Evidently one of my posts was deleted saying essentially the same as Dromond, but that's okay cos he said it well.
> 
> Perchance, you're not into humiliation are you, Manbeef? <not that there's anything wrong with that....>



I like your new avatar.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> It's due to the excitement factor. Like when you find that one gadget that you find yourself unable to put down. After a while it because just another space taker. I'll get over the posting lust soon



We accept Meaty  

Lets put this behind us and continue on to a beautiful tomorrow. 

(And of course, Ill give Chaz a tug behind the ears for his misbehaviour, but that is only if he's into it....)


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> We accept Meaty
> 
> Lets put this behind us and continue on to a beautiful tomorrow.
> 
> (And of course, Ill give Chaz a tug behind the ears for his misbehaviour, but that is only if he's into it....)



I'll take a tug anytime its offered


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I like your new avatar.


Thank you. My only beef...er...complaint, is that it doesn't say Queen Panda. <Empress would have been acceptable too>


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Evidently one of my posts was deleted saying essentially the same as Dromond, but that's okay cos he said it well.
> 
> Perchance, you're not into humiliation are you, Manbeef? <not that there's anything wrong with that....>



Actually, not humiliation, self destruction. Not like cutting or anything. Long story


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Thank you. My only beef...er...complaint, is that it doesn't say Queen Panda. <Empress would have been acceptable too>


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Actually, not humiliation, self destruction. Not like cutting or anything. Long story


I kinda thought so. I used to cut myself long long ago. It's cool. I mean, it's not, but you're not gonna be condemned for it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


>


OH GOD I love you!!!!!


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I kinda thought so. I used to cut myself long long ago. It's cool. I mean, it's not, but you're not gonna be condemned for it.



No, it's not cool. I usually piss people off to keep them from getting close. I've had my share of emo moments. But little by little, I recover from the self loathing bull and realize that past shit wasn't my fault. Nothing I could have done. So it helps me pull back from all the dumb stuff I do


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> No, it's not cool. I usually piss people off to keep them from getting close. I've had my share of emo moments. But little by little, I recover from the self loathing bull and* realize that past shit wasn't my fault*. Nothing I could have done. So it helps me pull back from all the dumb stuff I do



edit: redacted.

Must.be.nice.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Woot. That movie scares me by the by




It Should...


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> edit: redacted.
> 
> Must.be.nice.


I didn't mean past shit here, past shit like in my far past. Unless you knew that then well, there we go


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> It Should...



Just the dancing... what is with the dancing!?!?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> No, it's not cool. I usually piss people off to keep them from getting close. I've had my share of emo moments. But little by little, I recover from the self loathing bull and realize that past shit wasn't my fault. Nothing I could have done. So it helps me pull back from all the dumb stuff I do



Alrighty I think you can see that we're all cool with the apology and getting off on the wrong foot with this group can and does happen.

So I think it'd be best to just chill a bit, and before long everything should be running much more smoothly. 

I understand the kid in a candystore feeling (it happens.) But, after a while, hopefully, you crash from the sugar rush, wake up and realize that it'd be a good thing to slow down a bit.

All that said, feel free to post and share a bit more about yourself. I'm pretty sure you'll see you can fit in here and for the most part we don't bite...too hard


----------



## Dromond (Oct 13, 2010)

"For the most part we don't bite"

Unless he goes into Hyde Park. In that part of the forum, they bite.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Alrighty I think you can see that we're all cool with the apology and getting off on the wrong foot with this group can and does happen.
> 
> So I think it'd be best to just chill a bit, and before long everything should be running much more smoothly.
> 
> ...



This has been noted


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Alrighty I think you can see that we're all cool with the apology and getting off on the wrong foot with this group can and does happen.
> 
> So I think it'd be best to just chill a bit, and before long everything should be running much more smoothly.
> 
> ...




You're the best mod ever. Have I ever told you that?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

Dromond said:


> "For the most part we don't bite"
> 
> Unless he goes into Hyde Park. In that part of the forum, they bite.



Hyde park part of the forum?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You're the best mod ever. Have I ever told you that?




Awww shucks...thanks. 

:wubu:


I love you too.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Hyde park part of the forum?




don't go there. 


It's not pretty.


I even stay away...completely...


----------



## Dromond (Oct 13, 2010)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> don't go there.
> 
> 
> It's not pretty.
> ...



Truth has been spoken. It's not pretty. I love to play in that sub-forum, but then I'm a freaking masochist.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 13, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Truth has been spoken. It's not pretty. I love to play in that sub-forum, but then I'm a freaking masochist.



I think I can count on one hand the number of times I've stumbled in there, and probably only ever posted in there twice.




What else did you expect from the Ministry of Truth??? of course the truth had been spoken.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 13, 2010)

I've never been there . . . and you two are kind of making me want to go there.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 13, 2010)

You'll be sorry.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 13, 2010)

TL;DR.... just felt the need to say:

1--Hyde Park....NOOOOOO!

2--BlueEyed....YAAAAAY! <3


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


>


HEYYYY it sez I can't make it my new avatar cos you put it in a gif format even though I changed it to a jpg. WTF??? I wanna be QUEEN!!! <plz send help>


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 14, 2010)

Hyde Park seems serious


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 14, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Hyde Park seems serious


Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 14, 2010)

Nothing positive has ever happened by going to Hyde Park.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 14, 2010)

fuck it, I'm going over there. And I'm goign to say something really racist like, "I love black people."


----------



## Paquito (Oct 14, 2010)

Sarah Silverman?

Also, Godspeed, my child. Godspeed.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 14, 2010)

Parks are meant to be fun


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 14, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Sarah Silverman?
> 
> Also, Godspeed, my child. Godspeed.



that was a terrible fucking idea. WHY DIDN'T YOU STOP ME?!?!
Everyone was so angry.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 14, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> that was a terrible fucking idea. WHY DIDN'T YOU STOP ME?!?!
> Everyone was so angry.



WE TRIED TO STOP YOU.

NOTHING GOOD. EVER.

*back to the bosom*


----------



## Esther (Oct 14, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> that was a terrible fucking idea. WHY DIDN'T YOU STOP ME?!?!
> Everyone was so angry.



Hahaha. Did you actually do it?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 14, 2010)

Esther said:


> Hahaha. Did you actually do it?



Hell no, that shit was scary. Everyone was e-yelling and shit. I couldn't even get a few words in. Fuck that noise, never going back.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok thumbs up! Let's do this, LEROOOOOY MMMJEEENKIIIIINS


----------



## Esther (Oct 14, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hell no, that shit was scary. Everyone was e-yelling and shit. I couldn't even get a few words in. Fuck that noise, never going back.



Hyde Park scares me too.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 14, 2010)

Esther said:


> Hyde Park scares me too.



I'll hold you if you hold me.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 14, 2010)

My chest is big enough for all of you. Come, my children, I'll take all the fear and sorrow away...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 14, 2010)

Paquito said:


> My chest is big enough for all of you. Come, my children, I'll take all the fear and sorrow away...



Euthanisia Dr is Euthanising.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 14, 2010)

It wasn't so bad... Just a bunch of political anger and racist faces. It gave me the doodoos


----------



## Esther (Oct 14, 2010)

I like this hug idea. Will I be the meat in the Paquito-Hozay manwich?


----------



## Dromond (Oct 14, 2010)

It takes a special kind of insanity to survive Hyde Park.


----------



## Esther (Oct 14, 2010)

Not to be confused with the mancake


----------



## Dromond (Oct 14, 2010)

Now I'm confused.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 14, 2010)

LMAO... I want cake now


----------



## Paquito (Oct 14, 2010)

Esther said:


> I like this hug idea. Will I be the meat in the Paquito-Hozay manwich?



Hyde Park really did make something awesome happen...

Yes. Yes. YES


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 14, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Hyde Park really did make something awesome happen...
> 
> Yes. Yes. YES



no, no NO! ALL I wanted was some hot Esther on Hozay action, and somehow you got in the middle of it. I HATE YOU!!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 14, 2010)

Easily resolved. Paquito. I have a grilled cheese sammich with your name on it.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 14, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> no, no NO! ALL I wanted was some hot Esther on Hozay action, and somehow you got in the middle of it. I HATE YOU!!!



You're such a stingy whore. Oh it was fine when it was just the two of us, but God forbid there be someone else. Then it's like you don't even know me.


----------



## Esther (Oct 14, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> no, no NO! ALL I wanted was some hot Esther on Hozay action, and somehow you got in the middle of it. I HATE YOU!!!



No, no... I am in the middle


----------



## Angel (Oct 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> HEYYYY it sez I can't make it my new avatar cos you put it in a gif format even though I changed it to a jpg. WTF??? I wanna be QUEEN!!! <plz send help>



here ya go


----------



## Zowie (Oct 14, 2010)

Esther said:


> No, no... I am in the middle



I'm jealous of your... meat status?


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 14, 2010)

Greatest 1.5 page conversation ever.

I was about ready to break out the popcorn it was so juicy. 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1:

...either that, or it's because I'm watching a food related show on TV right now.


----------



## Esther (Oct 14, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm jealous of your... meat status?



Come, and we shall form a double-stuffed meat manwich.


----------



## Esther (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm grossing myself out


----------



## Paquito (Oct 14, 2010)

Esther said:


> I'm grossing myself out



It's fine, Hozay's already grossed out by me.
But whatever. 
It's cool.
Not hatin'.
Totally calm.
It didn't hurt my feelings at all.




Why won't you look at me... during?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 14, 2010)

... I got spam?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 14, 2010)

Paquito said:


> It's fine, Hozay's already grossed out by me.
> But whatever.
> It's cool.
> Not hatin'.
> ...



*smooches*


----------



## Zowie (Oct 14, 2010)

Esther said:


> I'm grossing myself out



You'll be the tomatoes, I'll be the lettuce. Is that better?


----------



## Paquito (Oct 14, 2010)

I got that Kool-Aid hurrrrr just for such an occasion.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 14, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You'll be the tomatoes, I'll be the lettuce. Is that better?



But who will be the mayo? You need mayo, or at least some sort of condiment...


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 14, 2010)

As long as it isn't Miracle Whip >


----------



## Paquito (Oct 14, 2010)

Sounds like we're making a BLT. Who's the bacon?


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 14, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> As long as it isn't Miracle Whip >



*puts whip and Jesus away*

Awwww....man. :/


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 14, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> *puts whip and Jesus away*
> 
> Awwww....man. :/



Wait, was that Jesus... I wanna carry the little baby Jesus!!!


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 14, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Sounds like we're making a BLT. Who's the bacon?



ooooh pick me!!! I can be greasy, hickory smoked, or made of applewood, AND delicious! o 



ManBeef said:


> Wait, was that Jesus... I wanna carry the little baby Jesus!!!



Nah, sorry.  You'll have to wait until the rapture.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey nic.... fancy a quick trip to heaven?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 14, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> ooooh pick me!!! I can be greasy, hickory smoked, or made of applewood, AND delicious! o
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, sorry.  You'll have to wait until the rapture.



He'll be too busy leading an army


----------



## Zowie (Oct 14, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Sounds like we're making a BLT. Who's the bacon?



Esther is a vegetarian, you're so insensitive. No Bacon in this sandwich, just veggie goodness.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 14, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Esther is a vegetarian, you're so insensitive. No Bacon in this sandwich, just veggie goodness.



Cucumber saniches... yum


----------



## Paquito (Oct 14, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Esther is a vegetarian, you're so insensitive. No Bacon in this sandwich, just veggie goodness.



Yea, I'M the insensitive one in this sandwich. 

*bitter bitch*


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 14, 2010)

Angel said:


> here ya go


YAAAAAAY Thank you!!!


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 14, 2010)

Dromond said:


> It takes a special kind of insanity to survive Hyde Park.



It's a balance. I feel I walk the line by just posting enough on the stuff I know really really well. The masochistic tendency haunts me though. It's like "Go iiiiinnnn. Go innnnn. You may sway someone's opinion this tiiiiime."


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 14, 2010)

i do not stray from the bhm/ffa board. evar!


----------



## Zowie (Oct 14, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i do not stray from the bhm/ffa board. evar!



Same. I might wander into Fat Sex if I'm horny, or the Lounge if I'm bored, but I never post.


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 14, 2010)

How to slip into an internet community:

Step 1: Lurk
Step 2: Send me $299.95 for more lessons.
Step 3: Repeat steps 2 & 3.

Voila!


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 14, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> But who will be the mayo? You need mayo, or at least some sort of condiment...



Oh, there'll be plenty of mayo when they're done. Yeah, I fucking went there.



nic_nic07 said:


> Nah, sorry.  You'll have to wait until the rapture.



DAMMIT! I already gave you rep! Now I can't give you awesome Pre-Trib Rapture Rep!!!


----------



## Esther (Oct 14, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You'll be the tomatoes, I'll be the lettuce. Is that better?



Much 



nic_nic07 said:


> But who will be the mayo? You need mayo, or at least some sort of condiment...



I have a feeling there will be plenty of mayo... 
hu hu hu hu hu hu hu.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 14, 2010)

Esther said:


> I have a feeling there will be plenty of mayo...
> hu hu hu hu hu hu hu.



Beatcha to it


----------



## Esther (Oct 14, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Beatcha to it



You so did! Oh we're baaad.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Hey nic.... fancy a quick trip to heaven?


I've got two tickets to paradise, so pack your bags and we'll leave tonight.  :eat2:



Esther said:


> You so did! Oh we're baaad.


That's why I wrote it like that.  I love me some innuendos. 



theronin23 said:


> Beatcha to it


Awwww....snap. Is there going to be a fight?

And can I watch?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 16, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> I've got two tickets to paradise, so pack your bags and we'll leave tonight.  :eat2:



I'm pretty sure paradise has a nudist policy, so I'm going to be travelling very light.


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 16, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> I've got two tickets to paradise, so pack your bags and we'll leave tonight.  :eat2:



Eddie Money waited so long.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 16, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> Awwww....snap. Is there going to be a fight?
> 
> And can I watch?



Nah, I'd never fight with Esther, but y'know...since you're both here anyway


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm pretty sure paradise has a nudist policy, so I'm going to be travelling very light.


 Awesome. I guess I won't be bringing any as well. That okay with you? 



Odenthalius said:


> Eddie Money waited so long.


Word. Too bad since he'll have to wait longer since um...yeah, I'm not touching that. haha



theronin23 said:


> Nah, I'd never fight with Esther, but y'know...since you're both here anyway


 Awwww yeaaahhh.

::gets out flip vid player::


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 16, 2010)

I love how in Hyde Park... people go straight to personal insults rather than sticking to the discussion topic. 

And since it's online... people can get away with saying things that would, in real life, get their face stomped.

So yeah... it's actually mildly entertaining. Hahah.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 16, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Esther is a vegetarian, you're so insensitive. No Bacon in this sandwich, just veggie goodness.



Awww, but I like bacon.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 16, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Awww, but I like bacon.



you want to be in the sandwich too?


----------

